# Golden smoke



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 3, 2008)

Mainly focusing on the eyes, as I'm sure most of you ladies already have a face makeup routine which you love. 

YOU WILL NEED
UDPP
UD "Lucky" pencil eyeliner
UD "Honey" eyeshadow
UD "Zero" eyeshadow
Fyrinnae "Harlequin" eyeshadow
Fyrinnae "Finnegan's Wake" eyeshadow (Vanilla pig. is very similar!)
Fyrinnae "Rapunzel Had Extensions" eyeshadow (Melon pig. = dupe)
Prestige black liquid eyeliner
UD "Zero" pencil eyeliner
Mascara of your choice.
Eyeshadow brush
Small angle brush.
Whatever face products you use.







METHOD
1 - Apply your UDPP to your lids/ up to your brow.

2 - Use your UD "Lucky" pencil liner to cover half your lid and just a little towards your browbone.





3 - Cover with your UD "Honey" eyeshadow.





4 - Draw a curved shape up to just below your browbone using your eyeshadow brush and UD "Zero" eyeshadow. Make it pronounced but don't worry about them being super neat or mega symetrical.





5 - Fill it in and blend into "Lucky"/ "Honey" combo.









6 - Using your "Harlequin" eyeshadow, define your crease and blend upwards into the "Zero" eyeshadow shape. This adds depth and a little drama.





7 - Apply your highlight ("Finnegan's Wake") and lighly buff away the harsh edge of the black shape, just taking off some of the harshness, but not too much. Use your "Rapunzel Had Extensions" to further buff out the shape.




(If the shape refuses to blend, lightly apply a little more "Zero" to the edge and buff that into the highlight).

8 - Take off your fall-out with either a large soft brush or cotton wool ball with some cleanser/ moisturiser on it.





9 - Use your Prestige liquid liner to define your upper lashes/ eyeshape. The flick is optional, but it really helps "open up" and elongate your eyes if they're tiny.





10 - Apply "Zero" pencil 'liner to the lower lashline. Don't worry if it looks patchy/ streaky...





11 - ...because you're going to make it stand out and look a whole lot sharper using your small angle brush and "Harlequin" eyeshadow!





12 - Now apply your "Zero" pencil 'liner to your waterline, put on some mascara and add an inner flick if you fancy.





13 - Sort out your face makeup. I wont go into much detail.





Primer + foundation (yep, I mix mine together). This is L'Oreal true match foundation and MAD minerals primer.





and blush - I'm using Fyrinnae's "Enrapture" blush (light green dots show basic shape) and contour - random cheapo dark red (dark creen dots show basic shape). Picture shows them unblended.





highlight (I used "Rapunzel Had Extensions") and set all of this with a translucent powder (I used MAD minerals transparent powder with Vanilla pigment mixed in)...





Then add your concealer and lippy/ gloss - I used my custom lip compact.1 and MAC "Florabundance" gloss (nudes look best).





FINNE!





This looks particularly glam with a little black dress and gold/ silver jewellery. Enjoy!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2008)

fab!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely look! I'll have to try it myself.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

thats a really pretty clor combo. thx


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

love this tutorial!


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## fingie (Feb 3, 2008)

nice tut!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really love the shape of this.  I'll have to try it some time!  Thanks!


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 3, 2008)

so nice =]


----------



## Glassdoll (Feb 3, 2008)

i love how this looks.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 4, 2008)

The eyes are smoldering!  Fantastic tut!


----------



## Jot (Feb 4, 2008)

Great tut. lovely look x


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 4, 2008)

very dramatic great tut


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 4, 2008)

I love this look and your scarf! Where'd you get it?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks folk!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I love this look and your scarf! Where'd you get it?_

 
I got it in a Belgian vintage store a few years ago, try some charity stores and you might find something similar :]


----------



## Labonte (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this so much Lily thanks for posting this


----------



## msmack (Feb 25, 2008)

your beautiful and so is this look


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 17, 2008)

I def have to try this! And that scarf is super cute


----------



## thenYouFly (Mar 18, 2008)

Stunning.  Thanks!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 19, 2008)

HAHA sea food allergy XD Great tut!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey it's you again! 

I went to try this tutorial only I do have multiple UD stuff I do not have the particular ones you use. Like for instance the Lucky eye pencil??? So I used a similar color and then put MAC's Goldmine over that which came out ok. Then it got messy because I went too far and the black didn't want to blend sssoooo first off thanks I'm going to try doing what you did with your black only I have UD's Oil Slick not Zero I think Zero is more matte and less shimmer either way I'm going to try this style with another color and see if I can not mess it up. Where did you get your UD Sample Box? I have the Black one with Skulls that has:

Smog (brownish)
Mildew (green)
Oil Slick (black)
Last Call (cool garnet)
Chopper (tan?)
Maui-Waui (love this color no clue how to describe it)
Shattered (blue)
Poyester Bride (white that I can never get to show up)
Grifter (very light purple)
Sin (light tan)

I also have X (peachy shimmer) and Strip (gun metal gray I so want to figure out how to use with stuff)

I should private message you actually this may get too long and winded heh.


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Patricia (May 3, 2008)

amazing tutorial!!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (May 4, 2008)

like the blush diagram


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

really pretty!


----------



## Taj (May 4, 2008)

Great Tut ! I <3 it !


----------



## NadiaD (May 9, 2008)

Amazing! Thankyou thankyou for this - I'm off  to play with my deluxe palette and random other near matched now lol.

Nadia xx


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 21, 2008)

*love your look i think its beautiful very nice i like it keep going you do very well on your tutorials dear.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:bigthumb  :*​


----------

